# Awesome gift



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

If there were anyone who didn't think of me as a crazy chicken lady they will when I am out and about in my new chicken hat and gloves.


----------



## VickiGG (Dec 23, 2012)

kahiltna_flock said:


> If there were anyone who didn't think of me as a crazy chicken lady they will when I am out and about in my new chicken hat and gloves.


Haha! Cute


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

At least you can wear your pride.... Nice hat.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Hahaha. So cute! I'd wear that. Adorable!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol, they are great. we need a pic with you wearing them


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

How cool! Really, we have to leave a message that's at least 10 letters long? Well, I guess I got it now...lol


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

chickflick said:


> How cool! Really, we have to leave a message that's at least 10 letters long? Well, I guess I got it now...lol


thats why you will see a lot of messages with........after them.


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

Love it! My sis got me a shirt that says "crazy chicken lady". Ill have to wear it out shopping while carrying my new shopping bag I just made out of my old feed sack - featuring a giant chicken on the side.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

jen3910 said:


> Love it! My sis got me a shirt that says "crazy chicken lady". Ill have to wear it out shopping while carrying my new shopping bag I just made out of my old feed sack - featuring a giant chicken on the side.


Very cool. I see a lot of people making bags out of feed bags. Our feed bags are a heavy paper soon repurposing them other than a trash bag..


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

That is sooo neat!! My daughter in law got me a shirt a few years back that had baby chicks on it, and it read "Christian Chicks Praise the Lord"!


----------

